# Best fight scenes.



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2007)

Post your favorite fight scenes; doesn't necessarily have to be a martial arts fight, it can be a gun fight, sword fight, etcetera. I'll start off with a not-so-serious personal nostalgia-drenched favorite from 'Big Trouble In Little China', the 'alley brawl'. This movie owned my childhood. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrkrE0i5W8U[/YOUTUBE]

Now my first serious entry, though I'm still partial to the movie. I can watch this scene every day for a month and not tire. Bruce 'Tang Lung' Lee vs. Chuck 'Colt' Norris at the Coliseum from Way/Return Of The Dragon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbIwQMBeC2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

My favorite fighting scenes go to...


*Spoiler*: _The opening and ending fights of Jet Li's 'Fearless'_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=1IVqKZHGtcM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nuxWLBbLu8I[/YOUTUBE]​




*Spoiler*: _The rooftop fight in Jackie Chan's 'Who Am I'_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jCC5Xhh8QAs[/YOUTUBE]​



There's also Jackie Chan's 'Legend of the Drunken Master'.  But the every fight in that movie was great so it's a waste of time to pick a favorite.  Face/Off also had some great gun shooting scenes.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 22, 2007)

*Chinese Connection or Fist of Fury depending on where you live ....*

[YOUTUBE]kJ423UykNEo[/YOUTUBE]
Chen Zhen taking out an entire dojo.

*from They Live ...*

[YOUTUBE]EsZpdUUdd3I[/YOUTUBE]
Kick ass.

And the gun fight from The Crow.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 22, 2007)

The last fight on Killbill.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 22, 2007)

Indiana Jones vs Arab ninja


----------



## Kalle85 (Dec 22, 2007)

Jackie Chan vs Benny Urquidez from Wheels On Meals
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqq9-jidlD0[/YOUTUBE]

Jackie Chan vs some dude from Gorgeous Part 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVqu29Xa-T8[/YOUTUBE]

Jackie Chan vs some dude from Gorgeous Part 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eHUohni8-s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Jackie Chan, Andy Lau and Yuen Biao vs some bad guys
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVGxW-IHAKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ1zyP-SKFM[/YOUTUBE]

*Fatal Fury 2: Andy vs Terry*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZANQrCqht84[/YOUTUBE]

*Street Fighter II: Chun-Li vs Vega*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbk2bltBPc0[/YOUTUBE]
*
Desperado: Bar Shoot Out*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder who's seen this movie? 'The Perfect Weapon' starring American Kenpo practitioner Jeff Speakman, an underrated movie and an underrated martial artist in my opinion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ky1szFes1E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5G_emaNFH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YFBiAK67rOg[/YOUTUBE]

this is and will always be my favourite fight scene ever.....ignore the talking jus go to the fight and it made of PURE WIN


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Best of the Best is one of my favorites and the final fight was one of the best ever in my opinion.  If you compare it to what the other posters have shown so far, the fighting choreography is nowhere as great, but it's about the emotions during the fight and especially after the fight is over.  The ending scene always brings tears to my eyes.


*Spoiler*: _The Fight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AYGvR8tWOBY[/YOUTUBE]​



*Spoiler*: _Last half of fight w/ending_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kdgK5d7Y5LQ[/YOUTUBE]
Well, not the entire ending but it's the best I could find.​


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 22, 2007)

Bruce Lee films, of course, have great fight scenes, and they're far, far ahead of their time.

_Ong Bak_ is a recent film that has some great fight scenes too -- acrobatic madness mixed with brutality.

Old school Jackie Chan movies have to be mentioned too, of course, but some of his recent stuff also has some good fight scenes, like _Gorgeous_.


----------



## Denji (Dec 23, 2007)

*Goldeneye: Bond vs. Trevelyan*


----------



## reject28 (Dec 23, 2007)

that fight with jet li at the end of lethal weapon 4


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 23, 2007)

just for the lulz

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DO8_YemN_qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

burce lee vs chuck norris


----------



## Vasp (Dec 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ut7uIyiNcw[/YOUTUBE]

Nameless vs Sky. I love this fight, I'm a big polearm fan.

Edit: For some reason, when you try watching the video here, it says it's unavailable, but when you click on the link at the top of the youtube frame, it goes to the site and shows the video =/. I never use this feature, I'm probably using it wrong, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think the actual fight scene is on the Internet, but Charles Bronson does some quality fighting/boxing scenes in Hard Times, a movie set in the Depression Era. James Coburn also features, it's a little rare but a great film. I found the trailer, so you can see some snippets of fighting.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1N0s4n5blA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rin. (Dec 25, 2007)

owned.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZs48lJXhxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 25, 2007)

that shit was awesome ^^^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2007)

@Grrblt: Epic Indy!

My favorite:

Crazy 88


----------



## brighadyl (Dec 25, 2007)

I would have to say this fight scene between Michelle Yeoh and Ziyi Zhang from "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OxQ-2gR1DU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 27, 2007)

One of the mot brutal and realistic fights I've ever seen. I never get tired of watching it:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gvGFf-xT2cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bruce Lee vs. Kareem Abdul Jabar from Game Of Death. This is the best version I've found on the Internet as far as dubs and soundtrack goes, but I still like my own VHS version better. It's got most of the fight, the missing part is where Bruce strangles him to death.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMUaqlnjj88[/YOUTUBE]

Bruce vs. O'Hara from Enter The Dragon. (Flawless victory.) 
Though this doesn't show it, Bob Wall is a great fighter, and the huge side-kick in this scene was halfway made by Bob Wall selling it so damn well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdlCNF-F5oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

the one between brad pit and the owner of the bar in fight club


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

They all pale in comparison to this fight scene:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=snJYagxgx5U[/YOUTUBE]
Its fucking win


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> They all pale in comparison to this fight scene:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=snJYagxgx5U[/YOUTUBE]
> Its fucking win



I've actually made a 5 minute live action movie that had better fight scenes than that.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 28, 2007)

Some of the best fight scenes in my memory are from Jackie Chan movies but here's one I saw recently that deserves some attention. This scene has more snap, crackle, pops than a bowl of Rice Krispies! Tony Jaa ROX!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEbE2tjtXiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2007)

the sheer number of broken bones in that scene is amazing. one of my favorites


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Anything from some of Bruce Lee's movies. They were just so classic, original, excellent and distinguished. I loved it!


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the sword fights in the pirates trilogy....


----------



## Jeff (Dec 29, 2007)

The one that really amazed me as a kid were the Star Wars lightsaber battles: Luke vs. Darth Vader (2 times), Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul, and who the hell could forget Yoda vs. Count Dooku?  The final battle, Obi-Wan vs. Anakin was a great one as well.

Also liked Liu Kang vs.Shao Kahn's final battle in Animality form or whatever

O, and the Neo vs. thousands of Agent Smith's in Matrix: Reloaded

Funniest battle ever...first one that comes to mind is the one from Wayne's World when Mike Myers fights that dude with the sword.


----------

